# MINI CAB 2004 mod



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

*2004 MINI Cab*









Got in a cute little car from the same owner as the VW Passat and he wanted the same treatment for this one. The car wasn't bad, but it had some heavy swirls, spiderwebs and rds's. Measured from 101MY at lowest and 160 on top. The lack was medium to hard. 
The plan for the first day was wash, clay, interior shine and 3M masking. The plan for day two is to machine polish both of the square feet's. 
Got some question earlier on the Norwegian detailerclub that had to be tested out, so watch closely.
*Stash used:*

Washi-washi:
GritGuard
Mothers wool glove and SV wash pudel.
Soap mix of CG Citrus Wash and gloss, Maxi Suds II and snow and foam. 
Prickbort
Bilberry
Guzzler Waffle
HP

Engine:
Chemical Guys Grim Reaper 1:3

Interior:
FOMA Microvac
MG APC with NN brush
Scholl purple 9000
Nanolotus A/C-cleaner 
A couple of different brushes

Loads of MF

Clay:
SS Blue, good ****.

Tires:
Megs

Makita 9227 rotary
PorterCable

Plastic trim:
Black wow

Polish:
3M Fast Cut Plus
Scholl S03
3M Extra Fine Compound
3M Ultrafine SE
MG Ultimate Compound
SV Cleaner Fluid Pro

SV Blau-Weiss off course

Rims:
Bilberry 1:0 and NN brushes
SV Autobahn

Wetsanding:
MG 2500 grit.

Windows:
Nanolotus PRO all around

Cab:
3M Scotchguard

Time spent:
Tuesday: 4,5 hrs
Wednesday: 5 hrs

*DAY ONE*
Let the games begin…..
After a little consultation with Ketil(Pirex) at SS and Dag at Swisswax Norway I went on with the cab with Grim Reaper in dissolution 1:5 and a soft brush. Applied small to medium pressure. 









Bilberry 1:1 and a few brushes. Tires and wheel wells treated with GR :









Dirty engine.. Degreased with GR 1:3:









SV Wheel brush:









All you could fit in here is.................a few bottles beer maybe: 









Small car = small clay. Prickbort(transelated it means "spot away") took a lot of the asphalt that was stuck on the panels:









The cab got vacuumed with Foma Combivac. Almost completely dry… Great machine:









Dirty cocpit:









Used a MG APC 1:4 and a stiff brush to lift the dirt up of the fibers:









Cleaned with Combivac and used water with MG APC and Foma cleaner:









Floor mats with APC and Combivac: 









No doubt the machine got some dirt up from the mats:









After wash the dash got some real Scholl-love with Purple 9000: 









Than it was time for some Aircon cleaning.... or, might be an idea to get the cab up:









The way you use this one is to let the aircon go on non-circulation air at full power (cold) for about 5 minutes. Then you just press the leaver down and the box empty it selves. It's not recommended to sit in the car while this is going on. This uses Nano technology to clean the tubes in the air-condition, and makes the car smell like mountain dew for about 6 months. Love it:









Out hunting for swirls:

























































































Then I was done with Day one or was I:waiting2:

*TESTING:*
Had promised some guys to test out if you can remove wet sanding marks with DA….
Expanded the test to some 3M vs. Scholl concept to.. Threw in an outsider from Meguiars to. 









From left: Meguiars Ultimate Compound - blue scholl and PC DA, Middle Scholl S03 - blue scholl with Makita, Right 3M Fast Cut Plus - green 3M and Makita:









3M FCP before:









Scholl S03 before:









MG UC before:









Scholl to the left and MG to the right (before):









Meassuring the MY:









Found a spot with a couple of rds's and nice swirls that I decided to wet sand. 7-8 straight strokes, medium pressure and lots of lube:


















Started with 3M, corrected a lot and left a nice surface. Used a brand new pad and went 6 passes on 2100rpm. Finished on top. Left some holograms (with new pad it leaves more):









Then Scholl S03, which left a similar surface as 3M but almost free from holograms. Used a lot of compound, and same speed and passes:

MG Ultimate compound left a nice result, but still some swirls left. Used a lot of product and machined for a looooong time at full speed. Lot's of sound and a satisfactory result. No holograms of obv:









Moving over to the wet sanding spot. Lots and lots of product. Had a plan to machine for a while here.









MG Ultimate compound and blue scholl for about two minutes and speed 6 on the PC. Still some sanding marks left:









After round two.. Got away the sanding marks and the surface was flat and fine.. Not sure if I would have gotten in trouble with a lower grit, but this worked and the myth was kinda busted:









From another angle with 3M sun gun lighting. FCP: 









Scholl S03:









MG UC og DA:









Wet sanded area with MG UC:









It was really hard to point out the winner in this test. 3M left a little more holograms, but I think this had more with the guy behind the Makita I'm afraid..
1'st.place: Scholl/3M
2'nd place.: Scholl/3M
3'rd place.: MG UC

Think I'll be using this one for the rest of the car tomorrow::









TBC!!
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*DAY TWO*

Thought the rest was going to be a quick job….. Wrong again :blink:
After taking a closer inspection I found some extreme swirls that needed a couple of rounds to clean up nicely.
No time for sun pictures since I had promised to deliver the car back to the owner the same night. 
Continued with 3M Perfect-it series.. FCP with green 3M pad left some holograms:









Hologram flash pictures:









After the hood and fenders I moved on to the doors and decided to make some 50/50 porn:









Beautiful holograms:applause2:: 









Here I've used FCP at 2100rpm with moderate pressure. About 5 passes: 









Became a little nervous of all of these holograms, so I pulled out 3M ultrafine with blue pad. Voila:


















Surface check:









Done with the door:


















Moving on to the other side:









Thought the combo I used left more than normal with holograms. Washed the pad and tried to do fewer passes and take two rounds if necessary. That helped a lot. Same pressure:













































Worked on about this size of area. Plus a little perhaps:









The metallic came out very nice:









After FCP I did the whole car with yellow pad and then two rounds with Ultrafine, just to be sure that all of the holograms was gone:













































Brought out the sun gun together with the flash:









LSP ready and satisfied with the correction work:









Shiny combo:









3M masking. Like the green type best since it sticks better if the car is a little moist:









Did IPA wipedown and spent about 1,5 liter in a low pressure container. Then I let that sit for a couple of minutes and rinsed of with HP. With this method I save a whole lot of time and there is almost never left any polish residue in though spots After IPA i did one round of SV CFP

Then over to the LSP. Since this car is built on BMW parts the choice of wax was easy. SV Bau-Weiss: 


















Did some Black-wow on the engine compartement while the wax cured: 









Got time for som MG tire shine to: 













































Had to spray some CG Bare bones in the wheel wells before the owner was allowed to roll out: 



























The owner was thrilled and extreamly happy with the good smell in the interior…

Over to the payment:









Thanks for watching!!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Cracking finish, i keep looking out for the black mini corrections ready for when i pluck the courage up to get started on my own.
To work well done!!


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

I would say this laquer is about medium hard. Responded very good to FCP+ with medium pressure and few passes. 
This is the second mini I've done, and nice car to work with


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL I read the title and thought Hackney Carriage :lol:

Excellent work there. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

One word... Amazing :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> LOL I read the title and thought Hackney Carriage :lol:
> 
> Excellent work there. Looks fantastic.


LOL... Understand what you're thinking about... Guess the word "Cab" did it...



rw74 said:


> One word... Amazing :thumb:


Thank you.. Nice and black now.


----------

